# Operating System Not Found, HDD not in Bios (Sony VAIO)



## w1ll (Jul 30, 2008)

So I have a SONY VAIO laptop bought from Taiwan about a year ago or less. The laptop froze on me last night and when I restarted it I got this Operating System Not Found message. When I go in to Bios I don't see my harddrive detected.

I don't have my Vista CD or Recovery disc, but I have ones from other computers. It loaded as my A: drive but I didn't know what to do with it.

Is there anything I can do to save my data?? I don't mind reformatting and getting a new harddrive (basically what Sony will do if I send it in) if I have to but is there anyway to get the data first?

Should I take it to a local computer shop before I send it to Sony? 

Sony basically told me most likely they will just replace the harddrive or reformat it. The only other possibility that is unlikely is that theres a loose connection to the motherboard. But the rep told me he highly doubts it.


----------



## Rusty Torpedo (May 11, 2008)

That happened to me and you need to reset the CMOS to fix it.


----------



## w1ll (Jul 30, 2008)

If I open up the VAIO to reset the CMOS (just take out the watch battery and replace right?) wouldn't I void the warranty?

When I called Sony they said it was probably harddisk dead tho. What do you think I should do?


----------



## Cypherclown (Jul 8, 2008)

if the hd is not detected in bios there is a good chance it is shot if you want to fix it yourself no matter what you do you are going to void the warranty i recommend doing as rusty torpedo suggest just to check but it is far more likley that you will have to replace the harddrive you have some options for backing up your data though i would try to boot from a live disk and try to recover your data that way if you cannot access your drive that way then i would suggest looking up other recovery options


----------



## w1ll (Jul 30, 2008)

Could you help me find a way to recover my data ? I don't have the Vista CD or a recovery disk from this computer (other comps yes.. but I didn't know what to do after it loaded)

Please guide me through this process. Thank you!


----------



## quez26 (Apr 23, 2008)

I think you should try to verify the problem before getting into all that data recovery. Do as was first suggested and reset the CMOS after attempting to reseat the Hard Drive. If you are concerned about the warranty then you'll have to deal with sending it in to Sony.

If these steps don't work, either slave it to another system or install it in another laptop and see if it accesses it. If all that fails and through these steps you hear the HDD making funny noises or just not powering up.... then I say its time to check into the Data Recovery as it is probably dead. Hope this helps some. Good luck.


----------



## w1ll (Jul 30, 2008)

I am concerned with warranty as there should be 2 more years on it. Sony has already told me they will most likely replace the harddrive which is why I'm most concerned with getting the data off of it before sending to Sony.


----------



## quez26 (Apr 23, 2008)

Get back on the line with Sony and make sure that you can get your old hard drive sent back to you after they replace it and stress that you don't want anything done with the failed drive. They might say they can't send it to you but stress that it's your property that you paid for and want it back. Good luck


----------

